# diferencias entre 16f84 y 16f84a



## meledu (Nov 11, 2007)

hola muchachos mi consulta es acerca de estos dos pic y eqse esto iniciándome en este mundo y bueno estoy leyendo tutoriales de principiante pero explican acerca del 16f84 y el que yo tengo es el 16f84a y el problema es que me lo compre en la capital es que en mi ciudad nadie se dedica a esto soy de peru y me gustaria que me pudieran explicar un poco de esto ahora estoy construyendo mi entrenador y ojala la programacion sea la misma para los dos chip .


----------



## mabauti (Nov 11, 2007)

descargate la hoja de datos, ahi vienen las diferencias entre los 2


----------



## bactering (Nov 11, 2007)

a efectos de programación. 

Con el "a " indica que lo puedes reprogramar más veces al igual que la EEPROM.


----------



## meledu (Nov 11, 2007)

claro eso ya lo se al igual que soporta ciclos de reloj de 20khz pero yo voy ala hecho de la hora de hacer un programa para este pic si pr ejemplo yo sigo el tutorial de como rogramar un 16f84 que diferencia puede haver meter este programa en un 16f84a clkaro que aparte de que tenga que seleccionar el tipo de pic.


----------



## ELIUSM (Nov 12, 2007)

Hola!
Sabes, al nivel en que lo estás usando tu y yo, no hay ninguna diferencia apreciable. Sisigues el tutorial de tu 16F84, no habrá problema en experimentar con un 16F84A. Yo lo estoy haciendo asi, y nunca he tenido un solo problema.

Ahora, según veo, no hay ninguna diferencia "estructural". La unica diferencia es un pequeño aumento de capacidades, pero lo que es programación es exactamente lo mismo.

Saludos!


----------

